
The death of PC - gspyrou
http://forums.thedailywtf.com/forums/t/27833.aspx
======
zachlatta
I'm so tired of hearing about the "death of the PC." Yes, paradigms are
changing. Technology is becoming an increasingly important part of our lives.
Smartphones are changing the way we interact with internet. Tablets are
changing the way we consume content. But what about the creators? I'm a firm
believer that for the foreseeable future computers will be the king of content
creation.

~~~
koralatov
I'm the same. Technology isn't the zero-sum game it's made out to be ---
there's a place in the market for both tablets _and_ `traditional' PCs.
There's also a not-tiny segment of the market that actively prefers laptops to
tablets (I'm one of them).

When it comes to creating professional-quality work, I really think the tablet
is a long, long way from being a viable replacement for the full-blown PC.
It's almost impossible to imagine _Game of Thrones_ being edited on iPads, for
example. Taking it to the lower end of the market, even independent film-
makers are likely to use a PC to edit their films, no matter how low-budget
they may be. The same applies to music, too.

------
alan_cx
In an attempt to show that PC is still alive, I will point out that there no
minorities in that picture.... Ok, bad joke.

Not sure why I want to make this parallel, but I feel like if a thing like
Linux can last as long as it has, and looks like it will go on well in to the
future, so will the PC.

Also, I find it interesting that while a laptop can do everything a PC does,
even transform in to a PC with a docking station to give you a big monitor,
keyboard, mouse, storage, etc, it has not wiped the PC out.

My worry is that PCs will begin to sell less and there for go up a lot in
price. But, then that didn't happen in the face of laptops. So, Im not even
slightly sure about that.

------
Toshio
Ya, as usual, the truth is somewhere in the middle.

The PC industry has matured. Compare it, if you will, to those boring utility
companies. Yes, they still do make a lot of money, but there's nothing
inherently exciting about them.

microsoft today is one of those boring utility companies. Whenever I watch one
of their ads full of young, energetic people dancing and clicking, I try to
imagine my local water company trying to market itself this way, and I can't
stop laughing at that point.

The future is Apple, Google, Mozilla, and a fourth company that hasn't yet
been created.

